# electrician hand tool usage



## wl7bm (Jun 4, 2008)

in my work place i am being told that all work trades have access to my electrician tool pouch and misc tools that i use.

is this a safe practice ? and where might i find more information on this subject ?

thankyou


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

For real????? Where do you work? Do YOU own the tools, or the company.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Those are your tools. Maybe the company provided you with them, but they surely will be your responsibility if you lose, break, or blow them up? I provide all 1st year apprentice with a basic set of hand tools, but the other trades on the job know enough to ask to use someone's tools.


----------



## wl7bm (Jun 4, 2008)

for real.. 

tools are company owned.

over 30yrs of electrical work i've always been told that my everyday tools 
were my responsibility. They help keep me alive by seeing to their proper use and care.

i am the only electrician and need the literal language to keep the monkeys away. 

thanks


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Tell them Hands Off.

BTW: Is your username your Callsign?


----------



## wl7bm (Jun 4, 2008)

yes, my username is my alaska hamradio callsign 

type it in a search engine..

i work at denali national park just south of healy ak..

fantastic job, but these folk tell me that my elec license means nothing to them. gov't yaknow.. can do whatever. so im looking for concrete info
that says an elec tools are not for the untrained. grease makes a nice conductor in a 480 panel.

mac


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Very good Mac. I am also a ham.


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Very good Mac. I am also a ham.


What might your Callsign be?

Mine is KF4FMT.

Nice to know other Hams are on this and other sites.


----------

